# atlas craftsman rebuild



## rustlek (Mar 2, 2013)

ive got the motor under the lathe and it has 2 belts. quite ratty and frayed. whats the best way to change them


----------



## davidh (Mar 2, 2013)

i changed my belts on my craftsman by buying the link belts (can't for the life of me think of the name of them but i will) that you can install without taking anything apart. . . . . . . they are the cats meow. i'll remember the name and add to the post later.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 2, 2013)

davidh said:


> i changed my belts on my craftsman by buying the link belts (can't for the life of me think of the name of them but i will) that you can install without taking anything apart. . . . . . .  they are the cats a**.  i'll remember the name and add to the post later.



FENNER makes them. You can find them on ebay among other places. 




rustlek said:


> ive got the motor under the lathe and it has 2  belts. quite ratty and frayed. whats the best way to change them



It's the best bet unless you are looking to take the head apart.

Gary


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the Fenner Powertwist at the shop and at home in my shop for anything that takes longer than an hour to replace a standard belt. If disassembly is required then it is a no brainer, it gets a Fenner.
Pierre


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered from McMaster Carr because they ship so fast,:ups:here is the link and data. It's not cheap but you don't have to take you equipment apart and there is less belt noise. You can also buy from many others.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/1042/=lpwk9j



Install or replace belts in just seconds without taking your drive components apart.Simply use this belting, which allows you to add or remove links with a quick twist of the wrist.Belting is made of urethane elastomer that's reinforced with polyester fabric. You can use it to replace urethane, rubber, and leather round belts. Color is red.*To Order:* Please specify length up to a maximum length of 25 ft.


----------



## rustlek (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks guys i found some at harbor freight anybody use them before


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 17, 2013)

I am using the ones from HF and thay havebeen working fine for 5 years now.


----------

